# ASMFC rejects NJ Fluke Regs



## firstcatch (Feb 7, 2014)

NJ Fluke regulations are now in total flux. Yesterday the ASMFC rejected NJ's proposal on Fluke Regs for the coming year and is now 'out of compliance'.
It is going to get ugly.

http://njsaltfish.com/index.php/2-fishing-related/11487-2017-fluke-regulations-status.html


----------

